# What's underneath?



## Shino (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay guys, as I can't seem to find the answer to this anywhere: what's on the inside of a normal full-body suit? Is it like a rough backing that one needs to wear clothing under, or is it some sort of form-fitting cloth, like a lyrica(?) bodysuit? Is one even supposed to wear clothes? Am I supposed to be naked? (As creepy as that sounds, I think I like that idea best, as my clothes wouldn't bunch up underneath.)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 8, 2009)

You can bet your bottom dollar the inside of a fursuit is scratchy. Especially the seams.

Lycra longsleeve unitard of an appropriate color or some use underarmor.

_Kellan_


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 8, 2009)

Shino said:


> what's on the inside of a normal full-body suit?



A fat sweaty dude


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 8, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> A fat sweaty white dude/man-woman


 
Fix'd


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 8, 2009)

Shino said:


> what's on the inside of a normal full-body suit?



Ya know, somehow I knew this would lure out the comments. I was being nice and not saying anything about it, hoping *they* would miss it.


----------



## conejo (Mar 8, 2009)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> You can bet your bottom dollar the inside of a fursuit is scratchy. Especially the seams.
> 
> Lycra longsleeve unitard of an appropriate color or some use underarmor.
> 
> _Kellan_



underarmor for me.


----------



## Shino (Mar 9, 2009)

And where would one find something like that?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 9, 2009)

The underarmor is found at any sporting goods store or here in the US, you can sometimes find it in Target.

The unitard can be obtained at any theatrical/dance supply shop. The lycra cotton ones are fairly cool to wear.

_Kellan_


----------



## wolfbird (Mar 10, 2009)

Lycra bodysuit.

Wicks away sweat, keeps you cooler, less scratchy.


----------



## Nightweaver (Mar 10, 2009)

I normally don't browse the fursuit forums but this caught my eye. Hot stuff. Wear nothing underneath please (for those of you who are attractive). :3


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 10, 2009)

Nightweaver said:


> I normally don't browse the fursuit forums but this caught my eye. Hot stuff. Wear nothing underneath please (for those of you who are attractive). :3



Did my wife tell you to post that? I've hear her say that more than a few times to me ... 

I kept having to explain to her just how scratchy that Monterey Mills fur backing really is! I finally told her to take a piece and rub her arm with it. She was surprised by how quickly it made a tender spot and that was holding it flat, not up on an edge like a seam would have.

Wear something under your suit, unless you like pain. Well, maybe you do, I dunno ...

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------



## sashadistan (Mar 14, 2009)

Go for non thermal under gear, like the stuff climbers use. Not as icky as lycra and less embarressing if you have to take your suit off for any reason.


----------



## DSefet (May 5, 2009)

Panty hose would work for the lower and be somewhat cool.  Unless you are attending a Con at the South Pole I would stay away from anything insulating!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 5, 2009)

At any rate, cotton/lycra wicks sweat fairly decently as does the underarmor. The base layer stuff mountaineers use (summer weight) would also work well, since it's meant to wick sweat away from you.

Ya know, I have heard that pantyhose are hot when wimmen-folk wear them under their slacks. Any ladies want to chime in here? That would be a lighter alternative to underarmor or base layer clothing for your lower half if they weren't too hot to wear. You would still need something for your torso and arms, tho.

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (May 5, 2009)

In my ideal world, a fursuit would have an elaborate form-fitting exoskeleton underneath.  It would boost one's strength by at least ten times.

I might actually fursuit then.


----------



## MattyK (May 6, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> In my ideal world, a fursuit would have an elaborate form-fitting exoskeleton underneath. It would boost one's strength by at least ten times.
> 
> I might actually fursuit then.


 
Hm. Servos, Axis Joints, Hydraulics, Ballsockets, Built-in Batteries...
Then it's a case of "How do I keep the Machine Fluids off me while I'm Supermanning around Rooftops?"

Lol, somebody should do a Superfurreh Comic.


----------



## Shino (May 6, 2009)

Wow, my thread got revived from the murky depths.
So far, I've found that simply wearing a thin T-shirt and boxers underneath works fine. I febreze the suit regularly, and apparently I don't sweat that much, so it all works out.
For the extra-warm days, I simply take a partially thawed gel pack and strap it to the back of my neck wrapped in a towel. Works great now that summer is here.

Course, the suit I'm using now is a crappy mascot-style thin one. I'm sure when I get my new one from Beastcub, it'll be a fair amount warmer, considering the higher-quality materials.

Oh, and I like the SuperFurry comic idea. If only I could draw...


----------



## antibus (May 21, 2009)

you could try adding lining to your suit to cut back on the scratch.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 21, 2009)

antibus said:


> you could try adding lining to your suit to cut back on the scratch.



Lining=heat

I have seen it done but on a warm/hot day, you will pay for it. There is a method where you use a serger to put the pieces of fur together. After it's stitched, the seam is pulled out flat to minimize it. That gets rid of (mostly) that scratchy seam.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Jun 15, 2009)

My fursuit is just the fur material.  There's no lining or anything - and the back of the fur is indeed very scratchy.  That's why I wear underarmor, which is very light, tight-fitting cloth.

You'd think that it'd make you hotter, but it actually keeps you significantly cooler.  I'm not exactly sure why.  Something I heard was about the way the heat is dispersed or something, I don't know.  I just know it works.

I wear underarmor pants, shirt, balaclava (ninja mask that covers your head and neck) and gloves, and normal socks on my feet.  This way no part of my skin is actually touching the fursuit.  Keeps me cooler, and it protects the fur from sweat, which keeps it from smelling.  

The biggest benefit of course is that after spending hours in fursuit, you can just change your underarmor and be ready for another go.  Without it, you have to air out the suit and let it dry before you can wear it again.  It's really inconvenient at conventions.


----------



## Uro (Jun 15, 2009)

Idk, it is the backing of the fur for mine but it's actually pretty soft and comfortable. I could just wear some shorts underneath and be fine, albeit a sweaty and smelly fine but I can do it without a problem nonetheless.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd imagine the inside of a fur suit to either be scratchy or soft. Depends on what material it's made of; I guess.


----------



## Kesslan (Jun 15, 2009)

I tend to hear under armor or lycra suits as the most highly recommended apparel under a fursuit. Though I've definatley seen the light shirt and shorts/boxers approach as well.

For some i think it's a matter of the pricing as well, since I know the real underarmor apparel tends to get pretty pricy. That said I find that when it comes to things like that you tend to get what you pay for as well.


----------

